# Walleye this weekend 4/26 & 4/27



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Will they bite with the cold weather coming in? I'm not looking for specific spots just an idea of where you might look to target the fish. According to my notes i usually don't start catching them drift fishing until early May with water temps in the high 50s low 60s. Should i target shallow points and early weeds with jigs you think? I plan on being on the water all day Saturday and Sunday will try some trolling as well. Like i said i don't want your you gps coordinates just looking to get some eaters in the boat. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

If your talking about lake Erie you might want to look under the Erie forum section. There's a lot more chatter on there


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

I was talking about inland lakes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I think that finding them at this time of the year is the challenge. If you can find them, they'll bite. No stable weather or patterns yet, but you can't find them on the couch.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Joe you have best advice here on fishing any lakes or rivers. sitting on a couch or at a computer reading all the crap in club post will not give any results like try and do or die when it comes to fishing lot depends your fishing way. I know as I fish to find out what is hitting one way or other. and that is best way to find out on your own. best two days to fish are day before and day after you hit the lakes. oh well that makes up for the guy with empty cooler. swim or sink is the rule here


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Eriesteamer said:


> best two days to fish are day before and day after you hit the lakes.


That's good, I like that.


----------

